# Porridge and Bloating



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I carried out an experiment for a week and I noticed recently that my stomach has been very bloated. I am currently on a diet and I thought it was my protein powder doing this (CNP Pro-Peptide) but I never had issues in the past with maybe odd days. But my stomach is bloating all the time now and looks like I am fat, but I know this is not the case as from the scales the weight is going down. First thing in the morning my stomach is flat but soon as I have by porridge about 10mins later it stick outs. So what I did was leave the porridge out and just have Propep and I was fine, but I like to have some carbs in the morning rather than later in the day.

My question is can I just have a Bagel instead of the porridge to overcome this bloating issue?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

It might be the gluten... Have you tried gluten free oats?


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Bagels are not a particularly good sub for oats.

I used to have the bloat problem with oats but what i do now is soak them (for around 30mins, but preferably overnight) in cold water with a dash of lemon juice then drain the liquid before using the oats.

Or you could try making porridge with other grains such as quinoa.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Flaked oats nearly double in bulk when hydrated - in your stomach if not allowed to before.

So no wonder oats are bloating!

And why the obsession with oats? They're not the magic carbs they're made out to be. You'd have to eat huge amounts each day to have a significant effect on cholesterol. And cholesterok isn't a problem anyway.

Shredded wheat's just as good. Or just a pint of milk...


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Quinoa porridge - I light just went on upstairs! 

repped!


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Are you cooking them properly?


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have soaked them over night and didn't make a difference, I cook them nice and slow so they are well cooked. I even use the finer oats also, which are smaller in size.

I have tried the gluten free one still the same, if I don't have any oats say for a 2-3 days then my stomach is fine, then 2-3 days of oats each day bang same thing happens.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Whats the size of your portion?

Try halving it


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

if oats don't agree with you, then don't eat them...simples. i get the same when i eat granola....so i stay clear, even though i love the stuff. find an alternative carb source mate.


----------

